# Best Cichlid tank you've ever seen?



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

Post your video or picture of the best cichlid tank you've ever seen in real life or on internet. The best set-up not the best cichlid fish. Heres mine, I hope to make a DYI Background like that one day!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrSdYK5E ... re=related


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

This one would have to take the cake for me:
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=-1&id=53


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

ridley25 said:


> This one would have to take the cake for me:
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=-1&id=53


 opcorn:


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

ridley25 said:


> This one would have to take the cake for me:
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=-1&id=53


The tank is amazing but I just did profile searches on the fish-sublime! :drooling:


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

firenzena said:


> I just did profile searches on the fish-sublime! :drooling:


Yeah, that was the most daring thing about it. I believe it's now gone mbuna, which is sad in a way. As much as I love mbuna, the tank has lost a lot of its uniqueness:
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... =-1&id=177


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, that is a very nice tank.

My favourite is still this one.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

wow nice tanks! i really like those tanks but i was looking for a setup that would usuually work with a smaller tank (100g). Like the one i showed u guys is decent and 80g, i really like the big tanks tho!


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Yes, that is a very nice tank.
> 
> My favourite is still this one.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


Wicked tank- when giraffes look like a school of tetras you know you got a big tank with big fish.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeet!!! opcorn:


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

This is my favorite :thumb: . You have to scroll down on the page a bit. Click on the pic for a bigger one.

http://www.ciklid.org/forum/showthread. ... 136&page=4


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Yes, that is a very nice tank.
> 
> My favourite is still this one.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


The tank looks good, but the fish...WOOW. :thumb:


----------



## CRich2084 (Nov 15, 2007)

This isn't a user's tank (a display tank from a Back to Nature show), but impressive nonetheless. Scroll down a bit, and the tank is the first few pictures.

http://www.backtonature.se/interzoo2006.html


----------



## thunderbolt (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my 90 gallon Mbuna tank with quarry stone stacked with plenty of hiding places and caves. Their are Rustys, Acei. Electric Yellows and 2 Albino Pelcos.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Yes, that is a very nice tank.
> 
> My favourite is still this one.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


That tank is incredible!!!!
The bucco rhoadesii look awesome. I have the opportunity to buy 5 adults 2m 3f for $500. Rare as hens teeth here :?


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Gibbs said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that is a very nice tank.
> ...


How about that tang tank to put the big piscivores into!

Those Bucco would be awsome Gibbs. Those Gacilis and Rostratus in that tank are crazy.

we only get Nimbos down here so unfortunately this is best I can offer


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome fish man! and photo!

I have a trio of rostratus, no colour in the male yet but.

These are my little buccochromis lepturus









Champsochromis Spilorhynchus


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

My favourite cichlid tank is mine cause, well, cause it's mine


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

ridley25 said:


> firenzena said:
> 
> 
> > I just did profile searches on the fish-sublime! :drooling:
> ...


personally i cant think of a better end for this tank ..you could watch that space for hours.

the idea of having rockwalls on the sides and top as well is interesting ...

pity this thread has dissolved into yet another look at my tank thread...although that last one looked good but whats the best!!!!


----------

